# Wood species ID



## bbdiamond (Jul 3, 2009)

Question about wood species idenity. I am good at rebuilding old furniture. Sometimes it requires making a custom piece to replace a lost/damaged piece. I often have a problem identifing the wood I am working with and I would like to go online to look at pictures of finished wood to help the process. Do you have any suggestions. 

I am an old weekend woodworker, finally retired and am taking time to set up my workshop. Your site has already answered a few of my router questions, like why I burn the wood, so you should expect a lot of questions from me.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums family Bebe. Glad to have another female join us. We have a few ladies on this forum who are quite active members. Please feel free to ask your qusetions here. The more the merrier. We have no silly or dumb questions on this forum. So, ask away. Oh yes, congrats on your retirement. Please enjoy it and the forums.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

bbdiamond said:


> Question about wood species idenity. I am good at rebuilding old furniture. Sometimes it requires making a custom piece to replace a lost/damaged piece. I often have a problem identifing the wood I am working with and I would like to go online to look at pictures of finished wood to help the process. Do you have any suggestions.
> 
> I am an old weekend woodworker, finally retired and am taking time to set up my workshop. Your site has already answered a few of my router questions, like why I burn the wood, so you should expect a lot of questions from me.


Barbara, this is an older but excellent resource about different woods:The principal species of woods. I would download the .pdf version as the html version had some annoying artifacts.

This guy has the pictures of most of the wood species. Good luck.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Bebe. Furniture repair is the art of illusion. The materials used do not matter, only the finished result. As long as the repair is strong and invisible the client will be happy. I can not say enough good things about Mohawk Professional Refinishing Products. I worked at a water bed store many years ago and was always doing touch ups to the many nicks and scrapes that occur in a retail store. The store manager noticed this and got me a Mohawk kit; this proved to be a great investment for the firm. I was able to make repairs the store owner could not spot after 20 years in the business with only a little practice. Repeat after me: "Lacquer is our friend!"


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Bebe, welcome to this forum.

My web site has a selection of pictures for each wood we sell. In addition our *Wood Library* has small pictures and information on nearly 1000 woods. Check it out.

The most comprehensive picture site is *Hobbit House*. It is over whelming.


----------



## bbdiamond (Jul 3, 2009)

*Good Information*

The sources you listed have already been of help. Put the repair kit on my list. Thank you all.


----------

